# Your life is like an RPG?



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone else fantasize their life like it's a first-person walkthrough story-mode or something? :um

I tend to do that sometimes. It kind of takes the seriousness out of my life in a strange kind of cartoony way. And it really is very similar to actual life. You make decisions and based on those decisions your life changes for better or for worse.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Sometimes I pretend my life is like a movie xD so I can totally see the appeal. Real life is too boring without some sort of fantasy going on lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

LIfe as an RPG would be so cool.

Cause my life sucks I would trade it to be an RPG character :boogie


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I have always wanted to live in the Final Fantasy IX or Final Fantasy XII world. That would be awesome, aside from all the death and destruction at the hands of a corrupt empire, but despite that it would be awesome.

I would not appreciate getting attacked by ninja's constantly, however.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes!! Haha.
I love thinking of life as a single-player game, where you're the main character. I geek out a lot.
I feel sorry for my friends. ;P
When they ask me to do things, I respond with: Quest accepted!
If I do what they wanted me to, I grant myself XP.

...Yeah... I bought my friends from Amazon...


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Radiata said:


> Yes!! Haha.
> I love thinking of life as a single-player game, where you're the main character. I geek out a lot.
> I feel sorry for my friends. ;P
> *When they ask me to do things, I respond with: Quest accepted!*
> ...


I know right lol. I kind of do that in my head, like when I complete something that I thought was difficult I give myself xp . My main objective always is to overcome SA, and I have sub-missions like meeting people and doing good in school and finding a job.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish I could get a reroll.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

My life is sort of like playing Dr. Mario with no germs in the bottle. So you basically just slowly watch the pills build up until it's game over.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

lol I do often fantasise about being the sort of heroic character you might find in an RPG, but sadly I don't really see my dreary real life as being much like one.

Would be cool to have my own set of Dragon Bone Armour though


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Would you like to level up your Social-Interaction skill? 

Sorry, you don't have enough XP. ):


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

BOSS BATTLE: Party

You use: Small talk
Miss
Opponent uses: Ignoring you
K.O


----------



## peanutbutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Sometimes I think of completing difficult tasks or gaining new skills as leveling up  It helps keep me motivated. Occasionally I think of my life as a novel as well. Btw there's actually an app for making life more like an RPG, it's called Epic Win:

http://www.rexbox.co.uk/epicwin/





[

Looks pretty groovy!


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

You: affects of "ignoring you" last forever. -5 hp every turn.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> BOSS BATTLE: Party
> 
> You use: Small talk
> Miss
> ...


Haha, a party would be an optional mission (but one worth 5000 xp and 20 gold coins if I succeeded). Small talk is my weakest action also :no. I usually choose avoid or lurk when dealing with strangers. ... yup, I suck at this game, but I'm getting better :lol


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

I would hate to treat my life like an RPG, either grinding or instant gratification quests... maybe like a free roam bethesda game, it'll suck if I need to start trading bottle caps for weapons to fight off bandits though.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish I could find random amounts of money lying on the ground like they do in those free roam games.



Paperwings said:


> I would hate to treat my life like an RPG, either grinding or instant gratification quests... maybe like a free roam bethesda game, *it'll suck if I need to start trading bottle caps for weapons to fight off bandits though.*


:haha


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine's a Greek tragedy.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I was actually doing this for working out for awhile

do so many pushups/ sit ups and you level up


----------



## tugboat (May 11, 2011)

When I used to work for tips I'd consider anything over 20% to be a critical hit.


----------



## peanutbutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hopeful25 said:


> I tend to do that sometimes. It kind of takes the seriousness out of my life in a strange kind of cartoony way.


This is true too...When I do it helps me step back and stops me getting too despairing or emotional. Helps me get to thinking about a logical sequence of events that will solve the problem


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It would be pixelie mode like Mario :3


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I would be in Rune Factory and just grow turnips and stuff and get rich. Nice and simple.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> I wish I could get a reroll.


if only we could respawn in real life


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

second life much ?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I love how this turned into a joke thread so quickly. I have to be such a geek to have laughed at pretty much all of these. :teeth


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mine starts in a bleak and dark world but free to play restrictions only enables me to roam the noob town. It's where I've been since character creation 38 years ago.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

TorLin said:


> second life much ?


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> BOSS BATTLE: Party
> 
> You use: Small talk
> Miss
> ...


_Luceo uses whiskey.
It's super effective!_

I think I've said this on a similar thread, but if life's an RPG then there's too much grinding, not enough loot.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I wouldn't mind living in Hyrule. Then I'd head to Desert Colossus for Nabooru


----------

